# Smashbox



## KarlaSugar (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Monsy (Apr 20, 2009)

Smashbox lipglosses: Illume, Electra, Aura


----------



## glowingface (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## SQUALID (Jan 10, 2010)

Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights - Dusk

















Paired with a coral blush it looks like this on my oh so pale face.


----------



## mslips (Jan 27, 2010)

*Wish for the Perfect Palette Holiday 2009 Ulta Exclusive






















cream liners











glosses






eyeshadows on udpp





















brow powders






blushes, bronzer, highlighter

















*​


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 3, 2010)

Smashbox shadows - swatched on NC15 skin

1 - 24K single shadow
2 - Cabernet single shadow
3,4,5 - The 3 shadows from the "Beam" trio


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lip Gloss I got in a holiday set:





expose, spark, siren, Glamour, Scoop, Crystal


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 13, 2010)

N15 Skin (it goes pink when i'm cold), Indoor light.
I'll post the Chiffon and Bare Blush swatches shortly, also Shimmer Soft lights.


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 11, 2010)

All Photos are taken on NC/NW15 Skin, Indoor Light, Flash Photography.


----------



## cetati (Dec 28, 2010)

Smashbox Eye Wish 2010 Winter Palette, swatched on dry arm.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 22, 2011)

More Photos & Review of Smashbox's Glambox here & here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 22, 2011)

More Photos & Review of Smashbox's Glambox here & here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## soco210 (Jun 8, 2011)

Smashbox Limitless Beauty Collection


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 30, 2012)

Reflection High Shine Lip Gloss in “Firecracker”: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 3, 2012)

Limitless 15 Hour Wear Cream Shadow in “Sapphire”: more photos & review here.


----------

